# Releasing The Secret To Greater Gains



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The process of anabolism is still one of mystery. We may now understand how muscle growth occurs but scientists are still uncertain of the why — beyond the fact that muscle growth is an adaptive process. Stress it with resistance, add protein, and the muscles grow… but only to a point. And as we all [...]

*Read More...*


----------

